# might buy a 28F RL-S today,



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Looking at a pretty sweet deal on a new (2004 leftover) "Sydney" 28' 5th wheel.

Taxes and hitch, out the door will be a little over 23K.

Tow vehicle is my only dilemma. My 2004 F150 5.4 3.73, tow package, 145" wheel base, is good for towing 9300 pounds, with 14,500 total weight. This trailer's delivery weight was 7540.

It's only use for the next two years will be for "fun" with just my wife. (we don't plan on adding extra weight, other than fluids, and we weren't blessed with children)

We plan on going full time in two years, and then would, of course, get a larger tow vehicle cause we know we will be loading it up then.

Dealer says we will be fine with the F150 till we go full time.

What do you all think?

Of course, if I have to, I can get a larger truck during this winter.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've got the same model ijnj an '05. Seems ther's a ground swell of fifth wheel s owners joining in. So far everyone seems to love the 28F RL-S floor plan.

On the surface, it soulds like your truck could take the load, at least for a short time, but you ought to be making those upgrade plans pretty quickly. The hitch weight for the 28F is 1560lbs. I wouldn't head over the great divide with it though.

Does your Ford have a transmission cooler - it'll need one.
Make sure you get a hitch that you can move to an upgraded truck. Assunming you'll purchase another Ford, say a 250 model, make sure the mounting brackets will transfer, otherwise you'll have to purchase another one. An alternative is a universal mounting bracket. I think VDUB has one of those.

Sounds like you truck is a long wheel base with an 8' bed, if so you'll not need a slider hitch. If its a short bed, you will eventually need the slider.

Enjoy the 28F and welcome.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Are you sure that your "extended cab" truck has a 9300 lb tow rateing?

Also, the 28F has a 9800 GVWR. Be very carefull loading it. Fresh watrer alone weighs 495 lbs for that model.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That seems to be a pretty good deal. My '04 28F RLS cost $29,900 out the door with hitch and WA taxes. Believe the 5 alone was $24k at an RV show, so it should be quite a savings. As Glenn said, I got the Pullrite 16k SuperGlide with the universal rails.

I kind of did myself in on the hitch deal. I did the research on the hitch about a year prior to buying my 5. At the time of purchase, I didn't know that they had come out with universal rails or that the price had dropped quite a bit. I did not specify which rail system for the dealer to order and install. Of course, they ordered the cheapest. As it turns out, I would have gotten the universal rails anyway. It doesn't give me an absolutely flat bed when the hitch is removed, but the rails will fit almost anything in the event I should happen to change tow vehicles. Only downside is that I paid a lot for that hitch. The hitch and universal rails can now be had for about $1500 total. I love the superglide. There are many opinions on the superglide subject, so you kind of just have to make up your own mind there.

As for your F-150.... You need to really do the math and calculate your hitch weight, GCWR, axle weights, etc. It sounds like you may be ok, but I would sure want to make certain you are well within all the various factory limits. I doubt you will be burning up the roads very fast, however. What does your F-150 weigh?

Sounds like you are on the same schedule as us and have the same plan. We plan to start fulltiming in about 18 months. And, at this point, the Outback will be our fulltiming rig.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm on the way to the dealer now! I know we will have to keep the trailer just about empty if we keep the F150. We would also only plan on using it around the tri state area, and maybe New England.

I am also going to stop at a Ford truck center on the way to the RV dealer, and see what those guys say. I got an obscenely great deal on the F150 a couple of months ago, so if I have to go higher, I might not take too much of a bath on an 250 or 350.

Glad I got the extended cab, because the f150 crew cab can not tow a 5th wheel at all. The bed is too short to get the hitch past the rear axle. (my wife first wanted the crew cab)

Off I go, I'll report later on what happens!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Pullrite makes a hitch for the f-150 super crew. Not sure how good it is.
http://www.pullrite.com/SuperGlide12K.html


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Have to go change my signature







Bought the 28F RLS!! We left the hitch out of the deal so the final price w/ tax and plates was under 23K

found out at a Ford dealer that my truck only weighs 5031 with full tanks, so this gives a little peace of mind from the CGWR of 14500. Also took a look at the new Ford superduty's. Very nice setup!

The trailer is going to stay in the dealer's storage till next April, so I have a few months to work out hitch, and decide if I want to upgrade my TV or just travel light for the first year.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

your truck should work fine for a few years. I started out with a F150 4X4 then went with a F250 super duty with the 5.4 and have been over the mountins twice with it. The only thing you will need to do is install overloads and a trans cooler.


----------

